
15 Sorting Algorithms in 6 Minutes - KerryJones
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kPRA0W1kECg
======
ColinWright
So many submissions, no discussion at all:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7292482](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7292482)

    
    
        Visualization and "audibilization" of
        15 Sorting Algorithms
        (youtube.com)
    

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7448629](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7448629)

    
    
        15 Sorting Algorithms in 6 Minutes
        (youtube.com)
    

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7731584](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7731584)

    
    
        Sorting algorithms visually explained
        (sorting.at)
    

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7754485](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7754485)

    
    
        15 Sorting Algorithms in 6 Minutes -
        visualized, with sound
        (youtube.com)
    

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7757306](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7757306)

    
    
        15 Sorting Algorithms in 6 Minutes
        (youtube.com)
    

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8111128](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8111128)

    
    
        Music and visualization of 15 sorting algorithms
        (youtube.com)
    

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8206081](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8206081)

    
    
        Visualization of Sorting Algorithms
        (digg.com)
    

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8805803](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8805803)

    
    
        Visualization with sound of Sorting Algorithms
        (youtube.com)
    

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9316708](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9316708)

    
    
        A simple guide to sorting algorithms
        (nathanepstein.github.io)
    

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9385926](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9385926)

    
    
        The sound of 15 sorting algorithms
        (youtube.com)
    

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9901503](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9901503)

    
    
        Sorting Algorithms
        (sorting-algorithms.com)
    

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10309324](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10309324)

    
    
        Visualization and "audibilization" of
        15 Sorting Algorithms in 6 Minutes
        (youtube.com)
    

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10327532](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10327532)

    
    
        15 Sorting Algorithms in 6 Minutes
        (youtube.com)
    

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10330913](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10330913)

    
    
        15 Sorting Algorithms in 6 Min
        (youtube.com)
    

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10356347](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10356347)

    
    
        15 Sorting Algorithms in 6 mins [video]
        (youtube.com)
    

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10447240](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10447240)

    
    
        15 Sorting Algorithms in 6 Minutes
        (youtube.com)

